# IMPALA TRUNK REPAIR



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

POST PICS PLEASE


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any pics


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

I DROPPED A WHOLE PAN IN MINE DIDNT DO IT IN SECTIONS,


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got to replace this side whats the best way to do it


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

cut some 16-18 gauge sheet to the shape and weld it in :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yes


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

im lloking for a trunk pan for mine now.....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 25 2009, 12:49 AM~13382617
> *cut some 16-18 gauge sheet to the shape and weld it in :dunno:
> *


so 16-18 gauge is good to use for the patch work


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 29 2009, 02:01 PM~13423091
> *so 16-18 gauge is good to use for the patch work
> *


The og metal is 18 gauge there.  

My old 61.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 30 2009, 09:56 AM~13431445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam u came threw with those pics just what i was looking for thanks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

good topic.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ANY MORE OUT THERE


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 31 2009, 12:50 AM~13439956
> *ANY MORE OUT THERE
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

how about this rear under trunk pan brace? anyone ever removed i on the car? without being frame off?

whats the part number i hubbards or impala bobs, not sure what its called but not the tail pan, its an actual braced spot welded on.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 1 2009, 06:04 AM~13451840
> *how about this rear under trunk pan brace? anyone ever removed i on the car? without being frame off?
> 
> whats the part number i hubbards or impala bobs, not sure what its called but not the tail pan, its an actual braced spot welded on.
> ...


thats the rear body mount brace part number classic industries is b6164 69.95
hubbards is 6164rtfb 89.95
carshop is61-10801 66.oo


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

excellent thanks for the info.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 1 2009, 11:42 AM~13453380
> *thats the rear body mount brace  part number classic industries is  b6164 69.95
> hubbards is 6164rtfb 89.95
> carshop is61-10801 66.oo
> *


FYI
You better off getting an old one. The new ones are 62-64 modify for a 61. They are no where even near the same for a 61. 










Here is what you would have to do to make the body brace fit....also the bumper bracket holes would need to be fabricated.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 3 2009, 05:14 AM~13473160
> *FYI
> You better off getting an old one. The new ones are 62-64 modify for a 61. They are no where even near the same for a 61.
> 
> ...


i was hoping they would differ because i noticed on my 64 that its a huge diff from 61 i figured they made it for 61 as is. exactly. 

by old one you mean NOS? parts car?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so far so good


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 3 2009, 08:25 AM~13473422
> *i was hoping they would differ because i noticed on my 64 that its a huge diff from 61 i figured they made it for 61 as is. exactly.
> 
> by old one you mean NOS? parts car?
> *


Good luck with NOS.....best bet is off a parts car.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 3 2009, 03:38 PM~13477027
> *Good luck with NOS.....best bet is off a parts car.
> *


figured.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## leon phelps (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out a place called desert auto parts. Somewhere in AZ. The have been able to get me everything for my 65 so far. 

I am gonna buy my trunk and floor pans from some place in Kentucky. Both are one piece and have brackets attached already. I forget the name of the place.


----------



## leon phelps (Apr 4, 2009)

tamrazsparts.com

knew I would remember.


----------



## Micah Johnstone (Mar 15, 2006)

Check All American Classics out of Vancouver, Washington they got a ton of good shit check it out.
www.allamericanclassics.com


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

wonder if these is the same as 60?


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

nice topic :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 7 2009, 04:18 PM~13510248
> *wonder if these is the same as 60?
> 
> 
> ...


they are different....


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tryn to get it done should i trim the trunk pan down some around the edges


----------



## ED DA KID (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 28 2009, 04:43 PM~13417411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up homie... What are the dimension on that new trunk pan and how deep is it? i might be able to make that pan work in the trunk of my 51....


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got to be more pics out there


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 31 2009, 08:59 AM~13442267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS...

_


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 3 2009, 05:14 AM~13473160
> *FYI
> You better off getting an old one. The new ones are 62-64 modify for a 61. They are no where even near the same for a 61.
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE. IVE BEEN SCRATCHING MY HEAD TRYING THINK OF A WAY TO MAKE THAT BRACE REACH.


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

everybody underlaping? or butwelding?

what works best in the union of both metals?


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 27 2009, 02:30 PM~14016211
> *everybody underlaping? or butwelding?
> 
> what works best  in the union of both metals?
> *


X2


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

I USED BOTH WELDS ON MY CAR


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

how about the body mount on 61-64 under the top trunk pan..

under number 8 pictured










just drill out sptwelds and tack in?
:0


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

anybody have pics of replacing lower quater panels:dunno:


----------



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)

i also need pics of body mount replacement and lower quarters


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 17 2009, 02:46 PM~14219806
> *how about the body mount on 61-64  under the top trunk pan..
> 
> under number 8 pictured
> ...


YEAH THATS WHAT I DID JUST DRILLED IT OUT AND OPENED THE HOLES ALITTLE BIGER FILLED IN WITH WELD AND GROUND IT DOWN PRETTY STRAIGHT FOWARD


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cool bout to do that tomorrow prob

and the oustide cover?

just fab a sheet plate over i guess


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Good post


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 3 2009, 09:56 PM~13476715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't the body mount go on the other side of that patch? Would that patch be strong enough to support the body mount?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jul 10 2009, 03:55 PM~14437377
> *doesn't the body mount go on the other side of that patch? Would that patch be strong enough to support the body mount?
> *


yes it does and yes it is strong enough


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 10 2009, 06:53 PM~14438224
> *yes it does and yes it is strong enough
> *


:yes:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 11 2009, 01:53 AM~14438224
> *yes it does and yes it is strong enough
> *


Cool that exactly what I need to fix on mine. Where did u get the cage nut mount for it?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jul 10 2009, 03:55 PM~14437377
> *doesn't the body mount go on the other side of that patch? Would that patch be strong enough to support the body mount?
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jul 10 2009, 08:37 PM~14439435
> *Cool that exactly what I need to fix on mine. Where did u get the cage nut mount for it?
> *


i bought the whole mount came with the nut


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

great topic!!!! very helpful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

TTT

ima need this later


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jul 12 2009, 03:54 AM~14447584
> *great topic!!!! very helpful! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 12 2009, 11:39 AM~14449763
> *x2
> *



Damm good ass topic any more pics!!


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

good topic.........i lucked out it looks like.........i have only two cancer spots and they are at each corner where the upper trunk pan meets with the lower pan. the normal holed up areas from the water spalsh from the tires. i probably could replace the "spare tire" pan but it is sound enough that all i need to do is pound out the dent.



oh and never mind the 12's and amps on the upper trunk.......that's getting a major change up. :biggrin:


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mtdawg_@Jul 31 2009, 09:35 PM~14643253
> *good topic.........i lucked out it looks like.........i have only two cancer spots and they are at each corner where the upper trunk pan meets with the lower pan.  the normal holed up areas from the water spalsh from the tires.  i probably could replace the "spare tire" pan but it is sound enough that all i need to do is pound out the dent.
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for the large pics, but it shows the detail bit better. also didn't mention that the right wheel well had a spot as well.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

check the box brace behind that, those are ALWAYS BAD


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

real fun welding upside down, real fun... is all i got to add to this topic.

:ugh:


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

just pick up the body as high as possible and get to welding :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Aug 1 2009, 09:00 AM~14645596
> *just pick up the body as high as possible and get to welding :biggrin:
> *


i did...sucked


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------

